# Supremacy of Christ



## JM (Apr 20, 2008)

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=oYGLl0gO1dk&feature=related]YouTube - john piper Supremacy of Christ[/ame]


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 20, 2008)

A wonderful piece to ponder. He is Lord of All!
Thank you.

Do you know if this whole sermon is available on SermonAudio or somewhere like that?


----------



## ChristianHedonist (Apr 20, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> A wonderful piece to ponder. He is Lord of All!
> Thank you.
> 
> Do you know if this whole sermon is available on SermonAudio or somewhere like that?



All of Piper's sermons are available for free at his website Desiring God :: God-centered resources from the ministry of John Piper. You can listen to the audio, download the audio, or read the transcript of the sermon.


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow, that was wonderful. I wish the whole thing was on there. I am going to check out the website. Thanks for posting it.


----------

